# Replacement for Coconut Oil?



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a friend who would love to use my soaps but cannot have coconut oil as her son is highly allergic. My recipe is olive oil, coconut oil and palm oil. 

Any ideas on a substitute? 

Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Palm Kernel Oil or Babassu. Run through a lye calculator, of course, but those would be the most similar in terms of how the soap turns out.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Babassu is an awesome oil for soaping. I have used it several times in lou of or with coconut. Mango is also a good one.
Tam


----------

